# What to do?



## WrEkkED (Oct 14, 2011)

My outdoor grow got eaten except the tops which gave me a whopping total of 7 buds. So now that I'm pissed after two summer seasons of shity grows I've decided to go indoors.

My wife will only allow me to grow lowryders so I bought a 48*24*60 grow tent. I know there is tones of info on this site but that is the problem. I can't decide what way to go. 

I'm thinking a 400W digital Fixture to accept both HPS and MH w/ cool tube and two seperate 4" 70cfm fans for cooling. I want to have all ventilation start and finish in the closet if possible. I will have the ac in the same room as the closet set to 78 - 81. If I installed two 6" 160 CFM fans, one at the bottom corner and one at the other side top corner would this be sufficient? The fans will be connected in series to a digitial thermometer. Yet but not least, my output fan would have a carbon filter attached to it right after.

Does this sound reasonable or will I need more? I'm hoping to avoid CO2 machines as they aren't good for your health and the room needs to be smell free!


----------



## Locked (Oct 14, 2011)

Absolutely has to be lowriders (autos)? Or cld you get some wiggle room and grow a short bushy Indica?


----------



## WrEkkED (Oct 14, 2011)

I can grow anything that won't outgrow my 5 foot grow tent 

I'm assuming 1 foot distance from light to the tops, and 10" to 1' for the pot. Guessing I only have 3 feet to work with? I'm not familiar with training techniques but if it's easy enough I'll try


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 14, 2011)

WrEkkED said:
			
		

> I can grow anything that won't outgrow my 5 foot grow tent


 
Well that can be alot of strains. you will do better with photo strains IMO.


----------



## WrEkkED (Oct 14, 2011)

I only need personal use amounts as I don't really go through a whole lot. Between the two of us we go through a 1/4 every 4-6 weeks depending on the quality.  I'm more of a sativa fan as I enjoy the energetic high as recreational, but I enjoy Kush the most as it helps me relax and sleep on a daily basis. I was prescribed sleeping pills because I have major insomnia sometimes and instead of taking the pills I decided to start smoking again. 

Im thinking of getting the 600 watt because it's only 20-30$ more and offers more room to grow. Still has a dimmable balast so it doens't need to be at 100%

Sorry for all the edits. Been drinking and smoking a bit so I keep going back to fix spelling and spacing mistakes haha


----------



## Locked (Oct 14, 2011)

You can roll the dice on autos but some of them never amount to much and that gets frustrating. I wld go 600w in a cool tube and pick a hvy leaning Indica strain. Jmo


----------



## WrEkkED (Oct 14, 2011)

I found a 600w the same price as the 400w. So I can do that. Any idea of specific strains to look at?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 14, 2011)

Well, since you like sativas better, I would get a good hybrid and scrog or lst.  I also like the up sativa high.  Grow something you like and adapt it to your grow space rather than growing something that you don't like as well.  I did a real decent scrog with Satori in a space only 4' tall.  Satori is a Mandala strain.  I have just harvested an 8 Miles High, also from Mandala, which isn't quite as uppity as the Satori, but looks to be a great smoke.


----------



## WrEkkED (Oct 14, 2011)

How do you know when to move the screen? or do you? I'm confused on how exactly to do this. I get how to make it but I'm lost after that. 

I'm also pretty ruened. I may not have gotten alot from my last try but what I did get is really nice. It was AK47 x Skunk#1.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 14, 2011)

I say ScrOG a good hybrid would be the way to go. I saw some pics in High times magazine where this guy used a small walk-in closet and had shelves built to accomodate 2 levels of plants in ScrOG. 

You don't move the screen, you constantly bend the plants' branches and main cola over to spread out beneath the screen. It forces the plant to grow horizontally until the whole underside of the screen is nearly covered with branches. Then you switch it to 12/12 and let all the little shoots grow up through the screen to become buds.

The guy that I saw doing it had plants in real shallow DWC setup that circulated to a rez on the floor, which took up 6". Then from the tops of the planters (which added another 2" to the DWC setup) was 10" to the screen. Then from the screen to the lights was about 1' and he actually used T5HO bulbs which took up another 3-5"(not sure how many). He had some nice buddage in there


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 15, 2011)

WrEkkED said:
			
		

> How do you know when to move the screen? or do you? I'm confused on how exactly to do this. I get how to make it but I'm lost after that.
> 
> I'm also pretty ruened. I may not have gotten alot from my last try but what I did get is really nice. It was AK47 x Skunk#1.



You do not move the screen.  I have a DIY scrog in my sig you may want to check out.  Do some reading on scrog, it really is not that difficult.  You just use the screen to keep the branches growing horizontally.  You do not let anything poke up through the screen until flowering and then only growing tips.  As the plant grows (while in veg) you will want to trim some of the lower branches for air movement.

I would use a HPS in a cool tube rather than T5s.


----------



## WrEkkED (Oct 15, 2011)

Awesome. Sounds easy enough. I thought there was alot more involved. Would you estimate that 2oz per plant would be possible in that type of scenario? I'll probably do soil instead of the hydro though. I don't want to mess with it until I get good at soil first.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 15, 2011)

WrEkkED said:
			
		

> Awesome. Sounds easy enough. I thought there was alot more involved. Would you estimate that 2oz per plant would be possible in that type of scenario? I'll probably do soil instead of the hydro though. I don't want to mess with it until I get good at soil first.



Depends on how many plants you put in there and your lighting.  If you have 4-6 plants in there, probably yes.  If you have 12 plants in there, probably no.  I had 2 plants in a space about 4 sq ft with 2 150W HPS and yielded about 5.5 ozs.  A 600W puts out alot more than 4 150W so you would have a lot more light per sq ft than I did.  More light generally means more bud.


----------



## WrEkkED (Oct 16, 2011)

Awesome. Guess I got myself a plan. Will a carbon filter on the exhaust after the fan be enough to keep them from emmiting any smell?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 16, 2011)

Yes, if you keep negative pressure in your room/space--if your fan is adequately sized for the filter you are going to use.  Do not use the filter until smell gets to be an issue as it cuts the efficiency of your exhaust fan.


----------

